

Show HN: Gibbon – peer-to-peer learning, now also on the iPad - wunki
https://gibbon.co/ios

======
derrzzaa
Looks pretty cool. Don't have an iPad though... waiting for the iPhone app!

~~~
wunki
iPhone app is coming soon! We developed it as an universal app, only need to
redesign some of the screens.

